# what makes you smile?



## thewolf02lele (Sep 11, 2014)

Post anything about something that makes you smile. I'll start: watching nicki minaj anaconda makes me smile


----------



## Gus954 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hot Russian twerkers


----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

Gus954 said:


> Hot Russian twerkers


Damn! That blondie though in the light blue though. I'm in love <3 <3


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Jack Black always makes me smile , not his humor of course , but rather his true self


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

Dr. Steve Brule


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

cute guys


----------



## Venom Boss (Dec 4, 2014)

Old married couples arguing in public.


----------



## Blaze Crow (Sep 11, 2014)

my profile pic,location, and status on this site.


----------



## Ovski (Jun 28, 2014)

Being witness to an act of kindness.


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Tanairy (Jan 31, 2013)

Ellen


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

Dancing and singing to music in my room


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Haillzz91 said:


> Dancing and singing to music in my room


Hey I like to do that too


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

dreamingmind said:


> Hey I like to do that too


Awesome!  Yeah, it's a lot of fun!


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Looking at our family pet dogs.


----------



## jcastaway (Jul 11, 2014)

toddlers in cute outfits, puns, puppies, and this...


----------



## atc1991 (May 9, 2013)

My motorcycle makes me smile. I ordered some new parts for it, and once those get here I'll be smiling even bigger.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

FUZZY THINGS AND OR adorable kawaiiiiii-nessss just results in a mental epic noseblood:










And guffaws of madness, possibly cackling in a maniacal manner as well :b


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

Daylight said:


> Dr. Steve Brule


yes! and Tim and Eric!


----------



## thevenacava (Dec 29, 2014)

Cute babies. Especially when they have chubby cheeks!!!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thinking about how up and down life is.


----------



## Polo1 (Jan 4, 2015)

Positive thoughts, exercise - getting the pump, music, watching funny people, hang out with fun people, comedy movies/series, stand up (lots of em on youtube).


----------



## vania31415 (Aug 30, 2014)

I find that I smile a lot when I'm around little kids. They seem to have a calming effect on me. And occasionally thinking back to times with young cousins or kids of friends makes me smile


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Gus954 said:


> Hot Russian twerkers







Well, I want some russian teen now ..


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Victoria Secret's Fashion show

and

Swimsuit special.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

12 pack of coke


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

My pug! He's my best friend


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

lots of things. especially cute animal videos on youtube


----------



## xoblackwidowx7 (Aug 10, 2012)

being loved =) good music


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

This brought a smile to my face the 1st time I heard it. If only certain players from the NFL could take a note from this person.


----------



## JadedJade (Feb 12, 2013)

When someone tells me I've helped them!


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

Geeky girls talking about geeky stuff and tomboys


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

xoblackwidowx7 said:


> being loved =) good music


:yes


----------

